# Miami, FL - Twelve at Miami-Dade AS



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Miami-Dade Animal Services

I count at least twelve (12) GSDs here, maybe more. Choose their Petfinder listings. Dogs are now listed alphabetically by breed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

It's pretty sad that they have so many animals they can't seem to offer any details on most of them. I'd adopt a GSD from a shelter, but I need to know how they would do with a cat and another young GSD. Too bad. Btw, I've tried calling some shelters and mostly the people who answer seem clueless.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

There are some clueless shelter workers out there, but for the most part, many of them are dedicated animal lovers who can only do so much with the time allotted and the funding shelters get from the county. These people, most of the time, work in less than desirable conditions for little pay and long, heartbreaking hours. 
For the most part, we only see the dogs, which make it to the adoption floor. There are countless others that these workers have to handle — aggressive, sick, injured, etc. and they are the last ones who the dogs see.
Some shelters are able, most of the time through donations and volunteers, to give the dogs a little extra and really get a good feel for their temperament and health. However, for the most part, it is the rescues that forage a good, working relationship with the shelters and can go in there and temp test the dog. 
Many times, if an individual adopter is really interested in a dog, they too can do their homework, go to the shelter and temp test the dog. 
If that isn't an option, than there are many shelter dogs that have already been temp tested and are living in foster homes, just waiting for their forever home. 
If you are truly interested in adopting a shelter dog, then go to your local GSD Rescue and see how they can work with and help you. 
Best of luck,


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Miami gets about 100 strays/surrenders a DAY...yes....per day! I've spoken to the rescue coordinators there and they have a thankless, never-ending job. As Liz said...they do the best they can. I wish they could improve their pictures and descriptions, but they are just overwhelmed.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure it's a tough and often thankless job. I didn't mean to come seeming like I was complaining about the volunteers, I'm sure they're overwhelmed.


----------

